
Cloud9 IDE - The Javascript IDE, by Javascripters for Javascripters - sant0sk1
http://www.cloud9ide.com/
======
apl
It's a logical next step. However, given the integrated nature of 95% of all
JS development (CSS/HTML/...), I'm not quite sure whether it's a particularly
_good_ idea as well.

